# Loki's Album



## apocalypse910 (Oct 7, 2013)

http://imgur.com/a/kj5sO

Enjoy!


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 7, 2013)

love the white!


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## RickyNo (Oct 30, 2013)

Lol thats awesome! Link dont work btw


----------



## apocalypse910 (Oct 30, 2013)

RickyNo said:


> Lol thats awesome! Link dont work btw



Thanks!
Really strange that the link isn't working - I retested and it seems to be ok... Imgur may have been down again.


----------



## RickyNo (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the album, so what happened to your waterfall lol. I'm building a waterfall but its going to be a part of his water bowl and permanently attached to the wall.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jan 13, 2014)

RickyNo said:


> Love the album, so what happened to your waterfall lol. I'm building a waterfall but its going to be a part of his water bowl and permanently attached to the wall.



He would gather up all the spanish moss in the cage and put it in the fountain - every single day. He'd then pile dirt into it until I finally gave up. Way, way more work than it was worth.

Granted I've not learned my lesson and will be trying again with a turtle filter in the next few days. He did seem to be a lot more interested in drinking when he had running water, but his love of breaking everything seems to have won out.


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2014)

I just updated our Media Gallery so it now includes member photo albums! You can make a separate album for Loki!


----------



## Midwestmonster (Feb 1, 2014)

Great pics. He looks like quite the mischief maker. : )


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------

